# Post your Bass Rig.



## james on bass

Let's start another bass rig thread shall we? The first one is over 2 years old, and nothing I posted exists anymore in my collection as I'm sure is the case with many here. A lot of people (myself included) had links in their signatures as well to their gear. So, let's show it off.

Let's keep the thread to pics and descriptions of your gear, and save discussion of said gear to other threads.


----------



## james on bass

- Douglas 6 string.
- 1986 Ibanez RB999 Roadstar "Beanie".

- MarkBass Little Mark II (thanks to Fajah).
- Homebuilt 1x12" with Eminance Deltalite II 2512.
- Homebuilt 1x15" with Eminance Kappalite 3015LF.


----------



## JBassJohn

This one is almost up to date....









Eden WT-550 and Nemesis NA-320 Amplifiers
Eden D112XLT and (non-existant) Nemesis NSP410 Cabs

MIJ Squire jazz bass with custom shop '62 re-issue pickups
'50 Classic P-Bass with new pickguard and knobs (since sold)


----------



## Fajah

Douglas Pisces 2TS. 












Douglas 825 NA Lined Fretless (defretted) converted to a passive jazz bass. 
Defretting process can be viewed here:
Picasa Web Albums - Lawrie Mann - Douglas WEB-8... 











Markbass Little Mark II
Bergantino AE112


----------



## speckledmind

I'm in sdsre
Instruments in this Pict :
- Fender 1992 MIA Precision Bass Plus ( "Boner P-Bass", P-J Pup config, 3 way switch, with series / parallel switch ).
- Fender 2004 American Standard Precision Bass / Sunset Orange Transparent.
- Fender 2005 Highway One Jazz Bass
My Rigg :
- Yorkville XS400H 400W Bass Head
- Yorkville XC410 Cab
- Yorkville XC115 Cab.
Still LF/ dreaming : MIA Fender Jazz Bass, will consider a MusicMan Stingray later on in life 

Edit : just added a new Bass, better Pict to come


----------



## djdeacon

Basses - http://djdeacon.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!A4B445A762BDE5F4!399.entry

Rig - http://djdeacon.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!A4B445A762BDE5F4!401.entry


----------



## Thornton Davis

:smile:

Genz-Benz ShuttleMAX 12.0 amp
Genz-Benz GB410T-XB3 cabinet (x2)

Musicman Stingray 5 H Rosewood, White
Schecter Stiletto Elite-5 with EMG 40P5 p/u's

TD


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Acoustic B200H amplifier, 200 watts @ 4 ohms
Bag End D10X-D 2x10 cabinet, 400 watts @ 4 ohms
SansAmp Bass Driver DI pedal









OLP MusicMan, Ernie Ball Super Slinky strings









SX SJB-62CT 3TS, Rotosound Swing 66 strings, Bad Ass II bridge









SX SPB-62 3TS, Rotosound Swing 66 strings


----------



## Renniw

Here are 2 self made basses, 6 strings and a 4 strings headless.

My rig consist as an SVT4-PRO and a JBL SF-25 PA cabinet.

I have a B-100-R amplifier, but no pictures yet.

Enough talk, lets see pictures...


----------



## AdverbThis!

Renniw: That red bass looks really nice. Did you make the wooden pickup cover?
-AT!


----------



## FooHead

I have too much stuff!!! 









I have all my Eden stuff up for sale on Calgary Craig List.

Planning to keep the Landmark300 and the Bag End, as well as the Yorkville XS400.

:smile:


----------



## audiorep2

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v507/audiorep2/?action=view&current=1967PBass.jpg

Stuart
Nova Scotia


----------



## Renniw

AdverbThis! said:


> Renniw: That red bass looks really nice. Did you make the wooden pickup cover?
> -AT!


I did the whole pickup.

Basically a maple block that I carved the inside to have enough space to fit 2 bobbins and make a humbucker.

But as it was my first pickup, it wasn't good (in fact it sounded like s**t).

I've just replaced it with another pickup taht I've bought but I wasn't able to keep the cover...


----------



## Bevo

Nice rig Audiorep..Just make sure all those awards are secured properly!


Bev


----------



## audiorep2

Blackface Showman head, 2 SVT15 cabs. 1969 Dan Armstrong and 1968 4001.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v507/audiorep2/?action=view&current=000_0864.jpg

1967 P Bass, and Showmans.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v507/audiorep2/?action=view&current=1967PBass.jpg


----------



## Lincoln1

Here's my setup... Orange AD200B MarkII (custom shop, not the new pre printed deal) an old eden XLT and an Ernie Ball along with a Framus star and and a Squier JV P Bass not pictured...


----------



## Wood

No pics yet but here's my rig:

Fender Deluxe Jazz FMT 5 string
Eden WT-550 (2)
Eden D212XLT
Eden D210XST
Eden D112XLT





Old Harmony copy of a Precision bass that is actually quite impressive.


----------



## lupien

I dont have pics of my entire rig but I do have some pictures to show.

First off here is my main bass. a 08' MIA Fender 75'RI Jazz bass. I love this bass!


























I also have a MIM Fender P-Bass and a Fender 53' Reissue P-Bass Sting Signature bass. But both of these are up for trade so I won't bother posting pics.

I play these thru an Ashdown MAG C410T-300 4x10 combo.

End of week i`m getting a sweet Spector bass. I`ll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## megadan

Great bass lupien!

Here's my latest put together:









GK 1001RB into a Bergantino NV610.

Was playing my Stingray recently strung BEAD, sounded like thunder!


----------



## lupien

*OH YEAHH!! Just picked up a Dargies Delight Sterling!!*

I`ve been searching for a Dargie's Delight Music Man for a long time and I finally found one!! So far i`m loving it! The color is so sweet. 

I now have the Sterling HS (1 of 15 made) and wanted to share some pics of it. The pickguard was changed and I really like it (Still have the black one but i`ll stick with this for a while). However it does look weird in the pics. Its actually more of a gold color.


----------



## christianwelder

*Usa g&l l2500*

Hi folks just picked this bass up at Underdog music in Saskatoon. pic here


----------



## lupien

christianwelder said:


> Hi folks just picked this bass up at Underdog music in Saskatoon. pic here


Your image link doesn't work. Fixed it up for you.
Pretty sweet bass!


----------



## lupien

Took a pic of my entire rig minus a couple of basses, I just show my 2 favorites.


----------



## megadan

Very nice, lupien!


----------



## lupien

megadan said:


> Very nice, lupien!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fajah

Like that Fender jazz.


----------



## lupien

Fajah said:


> Like that Fender jazz.


Thanks. It's my far my favorite bass even compared to all the other US Jazz basses have had in the past. We play a lot of funk music and this has the perfect sound for it.


----------



## krall

2006 Eden bass rig. WT550B head and D410XLT + D210 XLT cabs:











1974 Sound City Bass 150 + 4x12 cab:











1963 Fender Bassman (6G6-B circuit) + matching 2x12 piggyback cab:











1966 Harmony H420 1x15 combo:


----------



## krall

Cont:

Late 60's Ampeg SVT w/original 8x10:


----------



## bass_snake

Nice rigs Krall. Where are the Edens made?

thanks,


Fred


----------



## krall

bass_snake said:


> Nice rigs Krall. Where are the Edens made?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Fred


Made in USA, as always!!


----------



## bass_snake

Thanks. I gotta check one out. I' m thinking of getting either a GK or a Markbass.


----------



## krall

bass_snake said:


> Thanks. I gotta check one out. I' m thinking of getting either a GK or a Markbass.


Well, it's only my opinion, but I'd say Eden gear is better..Here's a link to their site/forum: http://www.eden-electronics.com/


----------



## jmaysen

*Bass rig and basses*

I had to way in here.... sorry guys... But here it goes.

here's some of the basses....









Here's the main amp Trace Elliot AHX600SMX. 










For larger gigs I run it through two 4x10 trace cabs, one on each side of the drums. For smaller gigs I run one Epifany 4x10 ultra cab. 

I've had that amp nearly 12 years now. if it blew up, I'd hunt down an other one. There's nothing it can't do


----------



## meandshadow

*Her's some of mines*

The Big Rig
Eden WP100 Navigator Pre-amp
Eden WT1250 Power Amp
Eden WT550 Amplifier (x2)
Eden D410XLT Cab
Eden D410T cab (modified with XST drivers)
Eden D210XST cab








The WP100 Navigator/WT1250 powers the 2 8ohm 4x10" cabs in bridged mono mode
and one of the WT550 powers the D210XST cab with the other WT550 as a spare

And Her's the Small Rig
Eden WT550
Eden D112XLT (x2)


----------



## meandshadow

*And Here are the Basses*

Here are my cherished Basses


93 Warwick Streamer Bolt-On five string (same as today's LX)
00 Warwick Fortress Masterman five string (custom shop)
Larrivee RB-2-6 6 string fretless
Spector NS2000 five string
Cort/Curbow 5 string


----------



## lupien

Wow thats crazy! That's an Eden obsession ..lol

You should be sponsored by Eden with all the money you gave them already.


----------



## meandshadow

*And Finally the last one !*

I couldn't post the five basses at one time so here it is...
Cort/Curbow 5 (with luthite body and Bartolini electronics)


----------



## meandshadow

lupien said:


> Wow thats crazy! That's an Eden obsession ..lol
> 
> You should be sponsored by Eden with all the money you gave them already.


I am ! I have an endorment deal with them...


----------



## JBassJohn

meandshadow said:


> I couldn't post the five basses at one time so here it is...
> Cort/Curbow 5 (with luthite body and Bartolini electronics)


Ok, that's gotta be Michel!


----------



## JBassJohn

krall said:


> Made in USA, as always!!


Some Eden gear and all the Nemesis gear is made in China now.
I thinks its the amp production that's moved.


----------



## bass_snake

JBassJohn said:


> Some Eden gear and all the Nemesis gear is made in China now.
> I thinks its the amp production that's moved.


That' s true. I found out from the Eden forum. 

I' m picking up my Nemesis RS410 tomorrow. I also heard that the speakers are still made in the U.S..


----------



## JBassJohn

bass_snake said:


> That' s true. I found out from the Eden forum.
> 
> I' m picking up my Nemesis RS410 tomorrow. I also heard that the speakers are still made in the U.S..


I think I answered your post on the eden forum. I use the same name.
The speakers are made by Eminance now to edens specs. Regardless of where it's made I hope you enjoy your cabinet. I have it's predecessor and its a great cabinet.


----------



## bass_snake

Oh, you did? Great, thanks John. I haven' t been back in that forum yet.

Anyway, just picked this up this morning. I' m still in search of a head. Thanks for looking.

Fred


----------



## bass_snake

*Genz Benz GBE600*

Yes, finally got a rig! Here it is.


----------



## zontar

Here's my EB-3 copy--I think I posted it earlier in the thread, but here you see the lovely grain better--the picture of the top doesn't quite catch it all, but the one of the back really does--I often wish the back was the top. And I can't get a nice clear picture detailing the bird's eyes on the neck.


----------



## MacSmash

meandshadow said:


> I couldn't post the five basses at one time so here it is...
> Cort/Curbow 5 (with luthite body and Bartolini electronics)


Kinda asked yesterday on a PM, but what's with the contrast of such high-end bases with a $500 Cort Curbow? Are they that good?
Cheers,

Ed, Dublin


----------



## lupien

I just bought this bass a few days ago. First 5 string and i`m really loving it. Plus the headstock is signed by Victor wooten, just a little bonus to a sweet bass.


----------



## Michelle

lupien said:


> I just bought this bass a few days ago. First 5 string and i`m really loving it.........


Wow, it's really beautiful! Sorry to hear about your 4-strings, got rid of mine, just couldn't go back. 

Is that your face reflected in the back plate?

sdsre


----------



## lupien

Thanks. The 4 string will still get played alot but a 5 is very usefull especially when jamming sings in a different key.

Haha. The reflection is just me being stupid..lol.


----------



## fingersled

*My Lado and Ibanez*

I wish someone could tell me what model of Lado this is. It's from the early '80s. I added dual EMG pickups in the late 1980s. Originally it just had a single pickup.

Lado










Lado with Lab series L6 100 watt amp-circa 1980










Ibanez SR 500


----------



## lupien

Nice. I like the old school look of a Lado. I think that yours is a Lado Falcon. But to confirm i`m sure you could email Lado a pic of your bass and ask them. Even better if you have the serial number.


----------



## Phlegethon

alright . .posted pics of my two guitars, time to put the bass up (and in the right section this time)

currently playing an Ibanez SR505


----------



## bass_snake

I' ve tried an Ibanez SR505 bass at Cosmo. I like that bass. I was going to buy a 5er this would be one of my choices.

Fred


----------



## Trippingpath

Hey, got my first bass a few weeks ago (complete guitar beginner here)...it's a Fender P-Bass (Mexican). Ampeg RocketBass B100R for the amp. Threw in my bf's pedal board just for fun because it looks cool:

http://images116.fotki.com/v1596/photos/0/1673180/8798234/IMGP0398-vi.jpg
http://images51.fotki.com/v174/photos/0/1673180/8798234/IMGP0394-vi.jpg
http://images18.fotki.com/v329/photos/0/1673180/8798234/IMGP0390-vi.jpg
http://images9.fotki.com/v1603/photos/0/1673180/8798234/IMGP0400-vi.jpg
http://images18.fotki.com/v329/photos/0/1673180/8798234/IMGP0407-vi.jpg


----------



## bass_snake

Now, that' s hot. Congrats!

Fred


----------



## soldierscry

My latest rig. I 'm thinking of adding a line6 M9


----------



## epy33

Here is my gear...a la Guitar Geek Style (spent a few hours in Photoshop). Play through this with an Epiphone Rivoli and a Fender Precision Bass.


----------



## Gunny

(My amp on the left) - Vox 125 Bass all tube amp. New 2-12 cab fitted with neo 300 Watt bass speakers.
Ric 4003VP (vintage pickup - the toaster in the neck position)
Hofner Conteporary bass. 12th fret fits them with Hofner flatwounds and teacup knobs before putting them up for sale.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I managed to finally downsize from my first full bass rig to something that sounds great and is more portable. Now that GAS is no longer an issue...I can dive deeper into learning and playing...!

From this...









To this...


----------



## Jaydub

Okay, here's my stuff

92-62 Re MIJ Jazz - my workhorse.










Handmade, one of a kind "Frankie", Jazz copy, made by a guy up north, I forget now where.











Epi ProV Tbird - My progrock bass










Samick 5 string










Peavey Foundation - U.S. bass










Peavey Milestone III Practice Bass










Also got a great little 4 string Minibass, travel bass, fretless. It's got suprisingly great tone and balls.

Ashdown Mag and cab










Fender Rumble 60 Suprisingly great for small gigs










Fender BXR25 Practice Amp










Peavey Max 112 Practice Amp, no image, 10 images max.


Plus a bunch of guitars and amps and pedals, well, you guys with GAS, you get the idea. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ThunderLizard

Ibanez Ergodyne EDB 600
Ibanez Ergodyne EDB 605
Yamaha RBX200 (the old timer, had him since new).
Line 6 Bass Pod XT Live
Samson Airline wireless
Assorted gadgets, stuff and things. Just started using an amp again after 6 years on IEM going direct, so it's my old reliable Yorkville Stage 120B until the Ibbie Promethean P5210 becomes readily available.


----------



## Baconator

I've somehow managed to avoid posting to this thread - likely because I haven't taken a picture of my bass gear in over 10 years. I'll have to settle for a list:

'89 MIJ Fender Jazz
Ken Lawrence Associate 5-string
MTD Kingston fretless 4-string
EA iAmp 600
Epifani UL410

I'll get pics up eventually


----------



## Morkolo

Here's mine:

Traynor YBA-200 head
Traynor 2x10,1x15 Cabinet
Ibanez Soundwave 75 (not pictured)
Ventura V-2400
Fender Geddy Lee Jazz
Ibanez SR800


----------



## ronmac

Lado Studio 604 with Bartolini



















EDEN CXC110 Combo


----------



## Morkolo

ronmac said:


> Lado Studio 604 with Bartolini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDEN CXC110 Combo


Hey ronmac what kind of wood is that on your Lado, can't say I've seen anything like that before on a bass. Nice.


----------



## ronmac

Thanks. The face is Australian Lacewood, a beautiful wood. The exposed open grain has a definite chiseled look, although it is smooth as a baby's a**


----------



## J-75

*Bass stuff*









Fender Marcus Miller
Fender CIJ Precision 'A' neck (sold to fund a Custom Shop Strat)
Fender '75 AV Jazz









Gallien-Kruger 400RB
SWR Big Ben 18"









Gallien-Kruger 400RB IV









Yorkville XS400 210









Roland Cube Bass 100









Fender B-DEC


----------



## mugtastic

'73 p-bass w/lollar pickup into
ashly bp41 solidstate preamp into
alesis nano compressor into
ampeg svp-pro tube preamp into power amp section of
yorkville 400b 15" combo


----------



## Morkolo

mugtastic said:


> '73 p-bass w/lollar pickup into
> ashly bp41 solidstate preamp into
> alesis nano compressor into
> ampeg svp-pro tube preamp into power amp section of
> yorkville 400b 15" combo


Now if that Fender isn't worn in than I don't know what is!


----------



## woodnoize

for what it's worth, here's the latest onstage rig. 
- fender 1x15
- little mark 250
eb3 - tu2 - sft - bassballs - bf2

edit: app fail! won't let us post a pic. will do later.


----------



## Paul de Blois

Hi,

To answer your question on the Lado Bass, it is a Solo II from the late 70's early 80's. Mine is all original except for the volume/tone knobs have been replaced by something similar to what P basses have but a little rounder on the top edge. These are great basses that have a lot of caracter. When I show up on stage with it, you can see the reaction in the crowd. I was tempted to replace the Dimarzio's in it, but they have always performed superbly. The one thing I find is it's on the heavy side and maybe it's because I'm getting a little older...

I also play a Carvin SB4000 and a Ibanez SDGR 520 to keep things interesting.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Frenchy

My favorite bass rig....

My Westone Super Headless (my favorite) with my Acoustic 470 head.... Cabs vary on the type of occasions... ranges from a 1X15, a 1X15 and 2X8 or 2 2X15....

Pedals change all the time...








[/URL][/IMG]

P.


----------



## pattste

Frenchy said:


> Pedals change all the time...


Biggest bass pedalboard I've ever seen.


----------



## Frenchy

pattste said:


> Biggest bass pedalboard I've ever seen.


It's changed quite a lot since the picture... I buy, sell and trade all the time and pedals get thrown in all the time...It's fun having the opportunity to try them at home with other stuff... To tell the truth, I use some early 80's Korg pedals most of the time...They sound amazing with bass and I still have not found a Phaser that sounds as good as that Korg one...

Pedals are a never ending quest for individual sound.....


----------



## audiorep2

1967 P Bass
2 Showmans


----------



## soldierscry




----------



## ronmac

Had I a fatter wallet when I played your Ric at L&M it would be hanging on my wall, not yours! Thanks for reminding what being a loser feels like.


----------



## Stevil

bass pedalboard. 
http://www.brainwashaudio.com/images/canon/EF/bassboard2.jpg


currently playing an ibanez agb140


----------



## tmdaze

My custom GMR classic 5, my baby this one










left to right: Yammaha fretless, Epiphone SG, Dean Dime from hell baby ML, Dean Zbass,, amps: Fender BXR60 practice amp , sold it just yesterday after 13 years service, Bugera B5500 550 watt tube head, Vintage Peavey 4x10, Bugera vintage 55 tube, Peavey windsor cabinet










Some chinese knockoff Acoustic bass I Just got for campfires and writing

sorry for the crappy pictures, all I have is my phone camera


----------



## bassman10

I'm new to this site and posted a couple of pictures with more to add on later. My first bass was an Aria "McCartney" style bass, traded that in for a 70's Fender Precision (still have it), a Rickenbacker (sold), a FAIM 6 string, a FAIM 6 string fretless, a Hofner Stringbass, a Yamaha TRB 6IIP, and my newest addition is my Fbass BNF 6. evilGuitar:

I'm running all of my basses through a Euphonic Audio "Doubler" with a Wizzy 12 M-Line cab.

Will post more pictures later on when I get the chance, as I'm presently recovering from my third hip operation which is due to a head-on collision in October 2010.


----------



## axeblade

My humble bass rig. Suits my needs so I'm happy with it and really thats all that matters.









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## bchaffin72

2008 Squier J-Bass. Been GASing for another bass ever since I had to get rid of my old Fender years ago. I like having and playing both guitar and bass, and was missing bass REAL bad! This was a former rental instrument,being sold used for a good price, so now it is mine. Set-up in progress, mods on the drawing board. No amp yet.


----------



## audiorep2

Bass Land, Nova Scotia


----------



## grumpybstrd

It's been a while since anyone has posted here hasn't it?

But here is mine, a Samick (cant remember the model) I bought back in '91. I haven't played since I think about '97.
I made it fretless, just finished building a new solid oak body to replace the cheap original plywood one and am playing once again.
Still have no amp as of yet.


----------



## grumpybstrd

audiorep2 said:


> Bass Land, Nova Scotia



largetongueI love the standup


----------

